# Custom wood duck call



## OleRed15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright guys i know some big name companies I.E primos, duck commander,haydels etc make calls for wood ducks but im lookin into buyin a custom wood duck call and was wondering if yall could point me in the right direction. Upgradin my lanyard and want something that looks good as well as something that sounds good. Thanks for the help


----------



## t bird (Feb 10, 2011)

GADAWGS on here has some fine ones from what I understand/


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 10, 2011)

misfire calls


----------



## folded77 (Feb 10, 2011)

t bird said:


> GADAWGS on here has some fine ones from what I understand/


sure does ,I got a mallard call from him and it sounds great,just nice to have something somebody made ,and not mass produced


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 10, 2011)

My misfire wood duck call sounds awesome!


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Feb 10, 2011)

Kenny Anglin with kritter getter makes some great hand turned woody calls, and they sound great


----------



## OleRed15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Appreciate the info guys, i will look into them for sure...Anyone else


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 10, 2011)

Another vote for GADAWGS with misfire.


----------



## ABAChunter (Feb 10, 2011)

No question another vote for GADAWGS


----------



## fourshot (Feb 10, 2011)

Blacktimbercostom call in MD. Makes a great one


----------



## OleRed15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Does Blacktimber make woody calls or wooden duck calls?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 10, 2011)

Another vote for GADAWGS/aka Misfire game calls. The most realistic wood duck call I've ever heard. Very easy to get it to sound right.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 10, 2011)

GADAWGS, my woody call sounds awesome! You can't go wrong with him!


----------



## IKWAK (Feb 11, 2011)

I know Lee , (GADAWGS), and his calls sound great and I also have a kritter getter wood duck call and they are sound and look great also


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Feb 11, 2011)

X2 on the Kritter Getter. I think Fishing Creek Outfitters carries those callse in the store.


----------



## browning84 (Feb 11, 2011)

OleRed15 said:


> Does Blacktimber make woody calls or wooden duck calls?



If you want to get technical the woody call from them is not custom. But yes his mallard calls are.


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 11, 2011)

Another Vote for GADAWGS....  

You can find his info and some pictures at www.misfiregamecalls.com


Plus, he will have some at the TurkeyRama in Perry this weekend.


----------



## fourshot (Feb 11, 2011)

OleRed15 said:


> Does Blacktimber make woody calls or wooden duck calls?



He makes both and Goose calls also. They are all good calls . I have a goose and a woodduck call . I have sold alot of woody calls for them


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 11, 2011)

Vote # 47 for gadawgs!

Got the first hand factory tour and demo! He makes some awsome calls. They sound great, and they are ALMOST to good looking to use! Almost! 



fatboy84 said:


> Another Vote for GADAWGS....
> 
> You can find his info and some pictures at www.misfiregamecalls.com
> 
> ...


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 11, 2011)

GaDAWGS, he makes great sounding woody calls. Also Clent586 makes awesome mallard and goose calls. Check out Fowlfieldcustomcalls.com


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 11, 2011)

misfire !


----------



## Cart6483 (Feb 12, 2011)

I just got my misfire wood duck call and very happy with it. GaDAWGS is a great guy to buy from and he responds promptly.


----------



## backwater labs (Feb 12, 2011)

Kritter Getter.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 15, 2011)

Even though I make and sell them, if you want to look at one other that hasnt been mentioned, Jim Chamberlain makes a very nice looking woodduck call.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some of what I have at the moment
L-R
butternut, plum, flame box elder (SOLD), persimmon (SOLD), redwood burl (SOLD), spalted maple (SOLD), wenge, flame box elder, walnut ( sold), curly maple with feather, butternut and ambosia maple (SOLD)


----------

